# DVO Onyx DC



## Sushi1976 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Mtb Freunde,

Wollte mal wissen, ob sich schon jemand die DVO Onyx DC gekauft hat ? 
Tests der Gabel, gibts noch nix....

Gruss Marco


----------



## CosmicSports (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Marco,

in nähere Zukunft wird es in der MTB Rider und der Gravity Berichte zu der Gabel geben. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CosmicSports (24. Oktober 2018)

Einen ersten Test der DVO Onyx DC findet man im neuen Mountainbike Rider Magazin ab Seite 29.

Euer Cosmic Service Team


----------



## zet1 (28. Oktober 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Mtb Freunde,
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, ob sich schon jemand die DVO Onyx DC gekauft hat ?
> Tests der Gabel, gibts noch nix....
> ...


Habe die Gabel im Nomad 4cc drin ..  Was soll ich sagen,  Dvo typisch sensibles seismografenhaftes  Ansprechverhalten,  steht super im Federweg,  guter DurchschlagSchutz,  als an Einstellmoeglichkeiten was man braucht,  plus eben das Haus eigene OTT  von Dvo....  Etwas steifer gefühlt als die diamond...  Sonst eben wie die diamond,  nur mehr Federweg...  Ich werde sie drauf lassen jedenfalls...


----------

